# dumbfounded



## tng6664 (Apr 20, 2010)

'09 foreman es,,got in water today again,only nose dipped up to headlights,,muffler never went under,so it didn't take water in engine.pulled plug to verify no water..drained little water in airbox,,it will only idle with choke on, and exhaust by head started to glow


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

sounds like your carb has water in it, most likely from water getting into your carb vent somehow. turn your fuel off and turn the screw on the bottom of the carb near the overflow tube out to drain all the water/fuel in your carb, then tighten the screw. turn your fuel on and she should fire up with a little choke(cuz the carb is empty). then it sould run good(if this is actually the problem).


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

^^^Agreed, the foreman's carb vent hangs down towards the skid plate and has a check valve on the end of it which is notorious for failing. Once you drain your carb either re-route the vent or plug it with something like a golf tee when you ride.


----------



## tng6664 (Apr 20, 2010)

*dumb carb.??*

09 foreman es,.,.,.on the right side i see idle screw,primer, both with knob you can turn by hand. to drain carb. is it the yellow flat tipped screw on right of carb. or is there a screw on bottom of bowl???i possibly have water in carb. if it's the yellow flat tip, i loosened it almost all the way out and nothing drained even with gas on??


----------



## kalebakins (Apr 9, 2010)

the drain is on the bottom of the carb right beside the the drain line, just unscrew it and let it drain for about 10-15 seconds.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

if you still dontt get anything make sure the line aint plugged


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Dupicate threads merged.


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

yea i had that little one way on my 450 i took and ran the line up to my seat and pluged it with a golf tee if i need to drain it i just un hook it take the tee out and let it hang then put the tee back in and tie it back to my of my plastic seat latch right behind the starter


----------

